# Scooter Rack



## 125681 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking at whether my 2008 Swift Voyager is suitable for a scooter rack. various people have given me different opinions but no one seems to know. The bike I would like to carry is about 120kg. Anyone got any experience or advice??? Mike


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You will need to look at your rear axle weight, and fit a scooter rack and scooter within that limit, there a few manufaturers of towbar / scooter rack, towtall and PWS are a couple that I know, they should be able to help you.

Just remember, if you add the weight to the rear axle, you need to take that weight off the storage allowance of equipment that you carry !!

Hope this helps ?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Mike

This will tell you what you need to know, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=178#dl

What is your payload, as a scooter + rack adds approx 2.5 times their actual weight on some models depending on wheelbase and overhang

PS you need to be a subscriber to access the calculator

Chris


----------



## 125681 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for that. I intend to subscribe later as this site seems to be very helpful.
Mike


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

hi 

I had the same dilema and just had one fitted at Watling Towbars in StAlbans ....very helpfull chaps and been fitting scooter racks and towbars to Motorhomes for years.

Would recommoend you contact them , good service and very reasonable !

Good luck 

Cheers

Vince


----------



## 125681 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Vince. Roughly what did it cost?


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest I bought an easylifter from someone else off this site ( it's a detachable scooter rack ) and they modified my towbar for me so I could fit it.

I think for them to supply their rack was about 250.00 plus towbar and fiiting if you have not got already. I would recommend you get some technical help as there is more to it than just throwing a rack on the back of a motorhome, it's all to do with overhang , axle weights and downward towbar pressure.

I think perhaps you could budget on 750.00 if you don't have anything but best call them on 01727 873661 and ask for David. I am in no way connected, just a very pleased customer !

Cheers

Vince


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest I bought an easylifter from someone else off this site ( it's a detachable scooter rack ) and they modified my towbar for me so I could fit it.

I think for them to supply their rack was about 250.00 plus towbar and fiiting if you have not got already. I would recommend you get some technical help as there is more to it than just throwing a rack on the back of a motorhome, it's all to do with overhang , axle weights and downward towbar pressure.

I think perhaps you could budget on 750.00 if you don't have anything but best call them on 01727 873661 and ask for David. I am in no way connected, just a very pleased customer !

Cheers

Vince


----------

